# Waltham Railroad Grade Or Is It Military?



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello

Was hoping that some one could point out to me whether or not this is a Military Waltham or a railroad grade Waltham?

Serial number is: 30551132

From what I found on the Nawwc database its a 1908 model with 9 jewels.

That's fair enough but the case its in looks very WW2 era.

So I am not sure what the situation is in that respect!

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks

Rob


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Probably military grade. RR-grade watches had to have at LEAST 17 jewels.


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Lovely stuff, thank you


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Yep as stated its not going to be railroad watch with 9 jewels, the balance is low grade as is the adjustment regulator, usually high end would have a whiplash regulator with micro-metric adjustment, the dial on this is called a Montgomery dial i believe........... don't sniff the dial with all that lume on there, otherwise your nose will glow at night!!


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

It would be interesting to see if it has three dial feet or two as there was swiss fakes of the American watches...........looking at it more closely the jewels would be screwed in chatons and the balance would usually be bi-metallic, the balance on this one appears very modern considering the age of the watch, serial no. dates it to 1940.......it looks ok but best to double check.................caveat emptor........ :yes:


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks Harry much appreciate the advice.

The info you provided me with will be very useful in future research. 

I will keep it in mind.

Regards

Rob


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Rob,

Your lower grade military style watch, serial number 30551132 is a Waltham 16 size 9 jewel1908 model, grade No.1609(size 16, 09 jewels). It has pressed in jewels and 2 adjustments, and appears to be in the original case. It was produced in 1940 and is from the 6th run of 15 runs, The 6th run was from serial number 30550001 to 30560000 a total of 10000 watches. The 15 runs produced 134,000. These were all pendant set. There was 1 run of just 213 that were lever set.


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks shiner, really appreciate the in dept info. 

Kind regards

Robert


----------

